# Look what came on the market-rb30 r34



## boomerkk (Sep 5, 2008)

Nissan : 680BHP R34 just completed project car

not a gtr but what a car!:thumbsup:


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

WTF ben what are you doing?!?!?!

did you get that issue you mentioned sorted btw?


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

Just had a moment of weakness, took it off now anyway ;-)


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

back up for sale now!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Make up your mind LOL .....................DON'T SELL IT !!!!


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

decision made made and hopefully it will sell, if not i wiljust keep it and enjoy the power!


----------

